# Logic + Spectrasonics VIs = constant crashes



## Studio162a

Installed Logic Pro and Spectrasonics' Trilian, Omnisphere, and Keyscape. All three VIs work while recording, but the projects then crash when I try to later open them. Often Logic presents an error message: "Logic Pro crashed while using the plugin Trilian" or either of the other two. It's a 27" iMac, i9. Logic and all other plugins I have seem to work fine. 

Can anyone confirm that these plugins are working with Logic 10.4.8? At least that way I know it's isolated to my specific installation rather than a software problem that is impacting others.

I may delete everything Spectrasonics-related and reinstall them.

Thanks for any suggestions,

Jim


----------



## mf10421

In Logic 10.4.8 Trilian, Omnisphere & Keyscape is working, no problems at all on a Macbook Pro 13" Non Retina, mid2012, 1 Tb SSD, 16 GB


----------



## jcrosby

Studio162a said:


> Installed Logic Pro and Spectrasonics' Trilian, Omnisphere, and Keyscape. All three VIs work while recording, but the projects then crash when I try to later open them. Often Logic presents an error message: "Logic Pro crashed while using the plugin Trilian" or either of the other two. It's a 27" iMac, i9. Logic and all other plugins I have seem to work fine.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that these plugins are working with Logic 10.4.8? At least that way I know it's isolated to my specific installation rather than a software problem that is impacting others.
> 
> I may delete everything Spectrasonics-related and reinstall them.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions,
> 
> Jim


I had some weird issues with the latest version of Omnisphere. Omnisphere wouldn't crash, but I'd get a hang on export. Also saw the same hang on export in Live. (Didn't try Trilian since I use Trilian inside Omnisphere. Also, I don't own Keyscape.) I rolled back to the previous version and things work normally. Are you on the latest version(s)?


----------



## charlieclouser

All smooth sailing here with Logic v10.4.8 and latest Omnisphere - but I am on Mojave, not Catalina. OP didn't mention what MacOS version they're on....


----------



## C-Land

Same here, so far only with Omnisphere (latest version) and Logic 10.5 on Catalina. I found out that it only seems to happen, if a track with Omnisphere insertet is selected when the song is closed.

My workaround: turn of the audio engine in logic, open the song, chose a track without omnisphere, save and close, activate audio engine, start Logic.

Does this work for you too @Studio162a?


----------



## Living Fossil

@Studio162a : It may happen that logic crashes on opening a specific song, telling that plugin XX has crashed it.
I have such issues occasionally with some plugins.

The fastest workaround is the following:
After the crash, open Logic.
Then insert an instance of the Plugin in question.
Now close this session (without saving) and open the project that previously crashed.
This time, it should open normally.
If there are multiple plugins that possibly crash the project, open all of them in the empty session after the restart.


----------



## Studio162a

I was in touch with an Apple Pro-App advisor. I was able to figure out two things. First, migrating a user account to a new computer with a completely different OS may not be a great idea. Second, I was opening Logic projects from my old computer which utilized a plugin that had been abandoned by the developer. Nonetheless, it was instantiated in these older projects and was causing havoc.

To make a long, painful nightmare a bit shorter, here's what I ended up doing. Wiped the iMac's SSD clean, installed everything from scratch, created a new user, and did a boatload of research to make sure I didn't install anything that wasn't qualified for use with Catalina.

As regards the Spectrasonics plugins, they all work. There is a minor graphics glitch when songs using one (or more) of them is instantiated, but that's a walk in the park compared to what I was dealing with back in March.

Thanks for your replies and suggestions,

Jim


----------



## Ashermusic

Updates for all Spectrasonics stuff today.


----------



## Guavadude

I'm still having an issue with all Spectrasonics VIs when using the multi out versions (16 or 25 stereo outs).
I was hoping this 6-3-20 update would fix it. Can anyone else who has this issue please confirm this is still a problem.
I just get a "Failed to Load" prompt, not a crash when instantiating the 16/25 out versions. I can switch back to the stereo versions of the plugins and they work fine.
Unfortunately I've used the Multi Out versions in all my previous sessions which now won't load in 10.5.

Tested all of my VIs and this isn't a Spectrasonics only issue. About 80% of my VIs won't load the multi out versions.


----------



## Guavadude

a quick follow up
Finally found out that Logic 10.5 has an issue with the AU Validation that creates Multi out versions that don't exist for VIs thus causing the fail to load error. 
If you delete the AU cache in User/Caches/AudioUnitCache, then run Logic 10.4.8, it will analyze the AU plugins. Then you can open Logic 10.5 with NO ISSUES!! 

Now I can load my old sessions that used the multi out plugins in 10.5 and no longer get the error.


----------

